# Snorting MDMA



## 0v3rd0z3r

I've heard that pure MDMA originaly is a powder, dealers create pills out of it and usually mix with Ket, Coke, Dxm..

I'm wondering if it's actually possible to get mdma powder and snort it.
I think that the roll will kick in really quickly but won't last as a normal pill.

What are your thoughts about it?


----------



## MrMan737

Insufflating MDMA is a whoollleee other experience.

I did it once, and yes it hits a lot harder, but I'd never do it again.
First of all it hurts like a mother fucker. You know stories about the coke-heads
who do so much coke their nasal bridge dissolves? Ecstasy would do that in one-tenth the time.

Not just that, but the drip is disgusting. Every 15 seconds nasty fluid drips into your throat and makes you wanna gag.

And it doesn't last very long.

Basically, the only time I'd snort again is if I wanted to roll and I only had one pill on me. Otherwise... just isn't worth it.


----------



## Crankinit

It's a good way to top up your dose later in the roll, but I wouldn't start out with it because of the shorter duration and the godawful drip (when you're already firmly munted you don't notice it, but when you're sober it makes you want to puke, it's the taste of pills in the back of your throat for 15 minutes).


----------



## Zzyzx

0v3rd0z3r said:


> I've heard that pure MDMA originaly is a powder, dealers create pills out of it and usually mix with Ket, Coke, Dxm..
> 
> I'm wondering if it's actually possible to get mdma powder and snort it.
> I think that the roll will kick in really quickly but won't last as a normal pill.
> 
> What are your thoughts about it?



Yes, MDMA is originaly a powder. It is usualy mixed with fillers and binders.  Fillers are often cheaper adulterants like amphetamines but it can be anything. 

Common adulterants and binders have been discussed alot here so you can do a little search if you want more info about it.   

According to the results of EcstasyData,   0.6% of the pills are cut with cocaine.    Its not an usual mix. 

You can snort MDMA powder, effects will kick in much faster and total duration of the experience will be much shorter. As other pointed out, its a pretty painful and disgusting experience.  But some like it that way. 

Crushing pills and snorting them is not a very good idea tough.  You never really know kind of adulterants might be in your pill. 

I've been here for some time now and everytime people discuss different ways of taking MDMA,  90% of the people will tell you that the best and most efficient way is simply to eat the pill. I agree with them


----------



## delta_9

Actually, to get technical, "original" mdma, meaning mdma freebase, is a corrosive oil.  It only becomes pwder when reacted wirth a acid.


----------



## infinity2k7

ive only seen it as crystals not powder either


----------



## streezy

If I recall correctly, MDMA cannot be pressed in its crystal/powder form by itself, and thats why you get it in capsules.


----------



## LysergicEpiphany

*Railing Bullets; Are U Man E-nuff *



0v3rd0z3r said:


> I've heard that pure MDMA originaly is a powder, dealers create pills out of it and usually mix with Ket, Coke, Dxm..
> 
> I'm wondering if it's actually possible to get mdma powder and snort it.
> I think that the roll will kick in really quickly but won't last as a normal pill.
> 
> What are your thoughts about it?





MrMan737 said:


> Insufflating MDMA is a whoollleee other experience.
> 
> I did it once, and yes it hits a lot harder, but I'd never do it again.
> First of all it hurts like a mother fucker. You know stories about the coke-heads
> who do so much coke their nasal bridge dissolves? Ecstasy would do that in one-tenth the time.
> 
> Not just that, but the drip is disgusting. Every 15 seconds nasty fluid drips into your throat and makes you wanna gag.
> 
> And it doesn't last very long.
> 
> Basically, the only time I'd snort again is if I wanted to roll and I only had one pill on me. Otherwise... just isn't worth it.





Zzyzx said:


> Yes, MDMA is originaly a powder. It is usualy mixed with fillers and binders.  Fillers are often cheaper adulterants like amphetamines but it can be anything.
> 
> Common adulterants and binders have been discussed alot here so you can do a little search if you want more info about it.
> 
> According to the results of EcstasyData,   0.6% of the pills are cut with cocaine.    Its not an usual mix.
> 
> You can snort MDMA powder, effects will kick in much faster and total duration of the experience will be much shorter. As other pointed out, its a pretty painful and disgusting experience.  But some like it that way.
> 
> Crushing pills and snorting them is not a very good idea tough.  You never really know kind of adulterants might be in your pill.
> 
> I've been here for some time now and everytime people discuss different ways of taking MDMA,  90% of the people will tell you that the best and most efficient way is simply to eat the pill. I agree with them





delta_9 said:


> Actually, to get technical, "original" mdma, meaning mdma freebase, is a corrosive oil.  It only becomes pwder when reacted wirth a acid.



I always insufflate MDMA pills, I find it comes on A lot quicker, Has A less anxious come-up [IMHO], Harbours less side effects; and also A come-down less harsh than when dosed orally. 
1.) I don't find Mandy to hit harder when this method of administration is used. 
2.) TIP; hurts A hella lot less if you try to inhale as much as possible straight into your lungs, yet is still VERY uncomfortable [Comparable to Mephedrone!]. 
3.) Your "Nasal bridge dissolving" is referred to as A deviated septum; always expected this is moreso due to the impurity of street Cocaine.
4.) Atleast the drip is not as bad as that of 4-MMC, or even Cocaine [again IMO]. Follow my TIP and also tilt your head back, take some deep breaths of clean air into your lungs through your nasal passage; I've also found it useful to prepare A pain jig to avoid embarrassment in front of others  
Never had pills cut with Ketamine, Charles or even DXM, although the latter is not uncommon; cannot see why somebody would cut A £3 pill with Cocaine TBH. Pills are usually cut with some form of cheap Stimulant or Amp [Eg; Caffeine, Speed, and various other Amphetamines ]
MDMA generally comes in 4 forms; Crystal, Powder, Liquid! :S, and the "Corrosive freebase oil" [RARE]. Binders and fillers are basically added to do what they say on the tin... Bind and Fill 
I find insufflation to neither potentiate and/or dampen the effects of your roll; Though the #1 upside for me is that I find I suffer a shortened Come-down, although I'm usually knock-out by the time I reach the drop-off point 
I know I've rambled on a bit here, but the information you have inquired after is now portrayed right there in front of your eyes  Just thought I'd add my two pence worth, Peace; LE.


----------



## AylaV

MrMan737 said:


> And it doesn't last very long.



^ This.  No one wants to have a short roll (that enjoys MDMA) and oral dosing will make your MDMA last the longest.


----------



## augustaB

Yeah go ahead snort the stuff. BUT be prepared for an attack of the snuffles and a really bad taste at the back of your throat for a while. 
I stopped snorting because of the havoc it wreaks on my nasal tissues. But there again I have hay fever.


----------



## BrutalRollar

Snorting molly doesn't hurt at all, well in my case. But snorting a pressed pill, worst drip of my life. I don't snort e pill anymore, only molly. I remember when I snorted a whole pill at once, I was like in so much pain, basicly crying for like 5 mins. Then after the pain subsided I had to deal with that nasty drip. So yeah if your gonna snort mdma, try find some molly then clean it. Don't snort e pills unless you like painful rolls.


----------



## Audio Terrorist

I once snorted a 150mg line of "MDMA" that turned out to be 2-C(XX) which is obviously a massive dose, it hurt like fuck and I had a generally shit time that lasted 18+ hours. The experience actually made me stop taking "street drugs" it was that bad.

Personally, I would stick to the oral route. It's tried, tested and a damn fine way of consuming MDMA. If you do decide to snort, I would use a testing kit first and then start low. It hits faster and harder than orally but doesn't last as long. It's not particularly pleasant either, although not the worst thing you could put up your nose.



BrutalRollar said:


> Snorting molly doesn't hurt at all... But snorting a pressed pill, worst drip of my life. I don't snort e pill anymore, only molly.



"Molly" and "E Pills" are just different forms of MDMA, well, they are supposed to be (+Binders & Fillers in the pill). MDMA either hurts or it doesn't. Putting it into pill form wouldn't all of a sudden hurt when snorted. I would think that it was something the pill was cut with that hurt. Probably one of the many Piperazines that so many pills are cut with nowadays, I know BZP stings like a bitch. But anyway, Molly is just as likely to be cut with random shit as pills are, it's hit and miss. Such is the way of buying illegal items.


----------



## ti.ara

Audio Terrorist said:


> I once snorted a 150mg line of "MDMA" that turned out to be 2-C(XX) which is obviously a massive dose, it hurt like fuck and I had a generally shit time that lasted 18+ hours. The experience actually made me stop taking "street drugs" it was that bad.
> 
> Personally, I would stick to the oral route. It's tried, tested and a damn fine way of consuming MDMA. If you do decide to snort, I would use a testing kit first and then start low. It hits faster and harder than orally but doesn't last as long. It's not particularly pleasant either, although not the worst thing you could put up your nose.
> 
> 
> 
> "Molly" and "E Pills" are just different forms of MDMA, well, they are supposed to be (+Binders & Fillers in the pill). MDMA either hurts or it doesn't. Putting it into pill form wouldn't all of a sudden hurt when snorted. I would think that it was something the pill was cut with that hurt. Probably one of the many Piperazines that so many pills are cut with nowadays, I know BZP stings like a bitch. But anyway, Molly is just as likely to be cut with random shit as pills are, it's hit and miss. Such is the way of buying illegal items.



Agreed. I've had killer MDA powder that just stung a little but in general, railing MDMA powder has always stung. Some worse than others, probably depending on adulterants. 

 I too prefer the oral route, and sometimes doing some rails to boost once I'm already high (once I'm high rails usually hurt wayyy less). I've never railed MDMA that was unbearable though so far.


----------



## Cheechy

i usually start off my night by swallowing 100-150 MG mdma and then railing to redose 3-4 hours in.

the burn is slightly painful, but never really bothered me. i'm also usually rolling too hard to be at all phased by the drips.


----------



## SignifyZ

Railed a pill on wednesday, its not that bad if you are already rolling. My mouth kinda tasted like e after I did it but other than that it didnt really burn or anything. It boosted my roll so much though made me peak so hard that i flicked a cigarette so hard it ripped haha


----------



## LysergicEpiphany

Insufflated some banging clear-cloudy MDMA crystal at the weekend, was fucking wrecked, took 2 bombs, done 4 fat lines and I was on the couch all nite gouching like a cunt  Was seeing colourfull monkeys with my eyes shut and all sorts; one of the best experiences ive endured, including my 4+ hit Acid & 2C-X combos !  Peace.


----------



## peacefuldreamer09

I wouldn't put anything up my nose, that's just me, I would never recommend it either.


----------



## doppelganga196

Just tried this last night after all the cocaine & vaious pills had gone round i found myself putting this stuff up my nose, which is the most wastefull roa there is.  Dont see why people even do it more than once.  Ugh

Surely the nose cannot be very forgiving over this kind of abuse...


----------



## AylaV

0v3rd0z3r said:


> I think that the roll will kick in really quickly but won't last as a normal pill.



That's the gist of it right there =)  Snorting MDMA kicks in fast, but only lasts a couple hours.  You're much better off eating 'em and having that feeling last as long as possible


----------



## zr120

When buying MDMA in its purest form its usually arrives in a crystal form, often white but can be orangey, yellow or brownish. If its comes in a powder its good sign its been crushed & cut up with something, best to stick to buying crystal.

Sniffing MDMA is very harsh as its a crystal by default, which is like sniffing shards of glass. However its effects come on very quick and as you would expect ware off quicker. Def prefer to do it orally mind


----------



## SpecialK_

If you get MDMA in a pure form best just to either set it on the tongue - if you can bare the taste or if not wrap it in a cigarette skin and drop, you'll get a much better hit. Sniffing reduces duration, increases onset and increases rushes, which is good if already rolling but not to get going.


----------



## deano88

i snorted some brown crytal mdma about 3 years ago it burned like hell and it hits you quick, i got eye wiggles so bad that i couldn't see for shit it was a intense rush but didn't last as long as droping. now i'll just snort a line 3 or 4 hours into a roll instead of before.


----------



## LysergicEpiphany

deano88 said:


> i snorted some brown crytal mdma about 3 years ago it burned like hell and it hits you quick, i got eye wiggles so bad that i couldn't see for shit it was a intense rush but didn't last as long as droping. now i'll just snort a line 3 or 4 hours into a roll instead of before.



Brown crystal is impure and that is why it hurt so much, not saying MDMA crystal doesnt hurt at all in general mind you. I only ever Inufflate Cloudy-Clear crystal


----------



## RollinFace

My friend sniffed it his first time. He said the drip was unbearable and for two years used to bullshit me about how shrooms were better. 

He dropped a pill and a half the other day and said "Wow this is so much better"

If you heard the 1000 times we argued about which is bettwer (E or Shrooms) I suppose it would mean more. I personally would never sniff it. I hate everything about it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

RollinFace said:


> My friend sniffed it his first time. He said the drip was unbearable and for two years used to bullshit me about how shrooms were better.



i have a friend whose had a similar experience. he actually seemed quite upset about not liking it!

drop then snort was how i always used to do it (and how i hope to again one day!)... when i'm fucked not only is it snorting stuff not that unpleasant, for me pain just doesn't exist on mdma, i actually like the debasedness of snorting stuff, far less civilised than swallowing it!


----------



## Dreamatone

Brown doesn't mean it's cut with anything



> Pure MDMA is white the brown coloration indicates the prescence of MDP2P, which is the precursor of MDMA or MDA
> MDP2P is brown and can be removed with acetone
> to give pure MDMA/WHITE


----------



## Big)Sky

In my opinion MDMA shouldnt be sniffed by any means. The rush is very present but when im looking to roll im not looking to have a rush. Plus its very short lived when sniffed. 

Plus the molly i get is sticky. When you touch it the crystals stick together like a sand castle. Sniffing this quality of molly would clog your nose terribly. Just orally ingest it and enjoy your roll. My personal favorite way to roll when i roll (which isnt very often now a days) is to put .2 in a shot glass with water and suck it down. Roll at least 5x harder then when just dropped in your mouth.


----------



## arty15

hey guys, i was just wondering i had little to no effects my first 2 times dropping, the first may have been a bad pill but last night i dropped like 2 points and still felt nothing. my friend said my problem is i cant take it orally but i was wondering why that wud be the case? and do i have to snort it to get some effect?


----------



## zyNc973

either they were fake pills or just plain garbage... my favorite way of ingesting is dropping them in a cup of like 4-6 oz of orange juice and letting them sit for a few hours giving it time to dissolve.. then just stir it up and down it. usually does the trick. next time you get pills if you have 3 or more then do that, but if you have only 2 then i would definitely snort it.

my advice to you is to stay away from it completely. dont even bother dude its not worth it all you get is a little stimulation thrill that lasts a few hours and leaves you feeling like total shit afterwards with the comedown. as far as chemical satisfaction goes, weed is all you need. dont get involved with hard drugs, its just a railroad to failure.


----------



## rincewindrocks

I prefer to snort, honestly...there are very few situations where i want to be rolling for more than 2 hours, i hate the wait for the come up, and it makes redosing a breeze.

for example, this past weekend i bought a pill weighed out at 100mg. I started with approximately 1/3, redosed an hour later, finished it about an hour after that. I was feeling the molly within 10 minutes, and it was pleasant without being overwhelming. also, i find that snorting is often a more uppy experience...for instance, again this weekend, my friends took a whole pill, same weight (we watched the guy weigh them ourselves, so we know) and they barely wanted to move, whereas I couldnt sit still...but thats just me i guess. I never rail pressies, just molly...dont want to deal with all the binders clogging my nostrils and giving me multi-colored boogers.


----------



## Warped Reality

fuck snorting... i'd rather pop 5 at once, get high as fuck for a few hours


----------



## yippin420

I have much experience with mdma and I have never popped just one my usual dose is 2 and im usually tripping for about 4 hours. Does anyone know if j can pop one and get any teip out of it? Or should i.just snort it ( the one in question is an orange butterfly)


----------



## chitown rollin

^ It depends on the pill. Nobody knows what is in your orange butterfly. If it has been tested or reported on with PR then look there. If you have a pill with high MDMA content then yes, you should be able to roll off of one pill. On the other hand if you have been taking MDMA very frequently and only two pills every time, then you may have developed a tolerance and you may not get the desired effects when you take one.


----------



## llama112

I'd only recommend snorting mdma after you're already high off of one pill.

First time I snorted mdma, I had already done one pill a couple hours ago.  I never tasted the drips.  Hah!  I was like, why do people complain about the drips?

Then I tried snorting mdma first ... the drips are TERRIBLE!  Make sure you have pop or something on hand to drink while you have the drips.  It makes it almost tolerable (I find that pop/soda is the best, better than orange juice, which is better than water).

The high hits quicker and lasts for a shorter length of time.


----------



## MasterSplinter

*Snorting???* ROFL!!

What a fukin waste of good MDMA...


----------



## socalpopper

IMO, raling E is cool sometimes, but shouldnt be your main way of taking it. i railed half a pill once, and it didnt really seem that different, just made the comeup come fast. plus that shit burns so bad!


----------



## cattlecruiser

Those binders man burn man. I've always found every other ROA more pleasant.


----------



## socalpopper

cattlecruiser said:


> Those binders man burn man. I've always found every other ROA more pleasant.



yup, molly, if its good, is actually a pretty smooth ride. but now with the shit in pressed pills. they werent made to be snorted and therefore i dont cuz a 300mg pill, containing lets say 80mg mdxx, adds 220mg of crap/adulterants in your nasal cavity.


----------



## rakketakke

MDMA.hcl or citrate for oral consumption
sulphate to snort

I love snorting MDMA, the amphetamine backbone becomes more prominent.


----------



## DiZzyBonne

I used to buy jars of pokeballs, and at one point I was tired of being sober that I used to snort one or two a night, once a week. I was able to crush the entire pill - which is about 300 mg (mind you, 300 mg of PILL, not MDMA, pokeballs contain about 85-95 mg of MDMA and the rest of ketamine, caffeine, and filler) - and snort it in one go. I never really snorted anything before pills, besides ketamine, and I was fairly new to it. In my experience, it didn't hurt too bad, and I would just laugh it off, especially around my friends. Pure MDMA burns the same way, but it doesn't clog up your nose as bad.

As for the high, well, it feels more "cracked out" and it doesn't last as long.

Snorting MDMA however, isn't as effective in the sense that more of the pill goes to waste. Sure you get a more intense peak, but you're essentially throwing a lot of the pill away in your nose in the places it gets stuck.


----------



## clubberdude

If you do, your a brave man. It hurts a little, but what will really get you is the taste/smell. It is utterly rancid! (Odd given that it is such a beautiful chemical, but I suppose that is the way of the world...).

I found snorting 2C-P to be more pleasant than snorting MDMA. I think its the combination of the amount of material, the pain, and the taste that makes it so bad.

Effects wise, onset is shortened to around 15 minutes, but i've found that snorted MDMA is much smoother than taking it orally, though the peak doesn't appear to be so high. Your mileage may vary, of course.


----------



## chitownbrown

there is no "powder" molly, unless theyre referring to crystal molly thats been ground down (and most likely cut).  personally, when i snort a roll it seems to boost the roll but dosent give me the same euphoria as i get from eating them.  and it definatly dosent last as long.


----------



## lightforce

I dont find mdma to burn that much, though ive gotten some that really burnt but usually its nothing too bad. I notice my face goes kinda numb and same with my front teeth. Also seems more speedier, and lasts about 2 hours for me if i do ~100mg rail.


----------



## Keaton

This ROA burns like hell, is rather short acting and is just down right unpleasant IME. I avoid it at all costs. I find that it makes the roll much speedier and lacks the euphoria that comes with other ROA's.


----------



## Apollo Matta

I snorted about 120 mg of Purest of the Pure mdma last week,
i will never repeat,
i thought i might try it cause of its similarity's to meth, and meth is good snorted,
mdma is not,
its like everything good about a roll was taken out and what was left was a fucked up state of rushy flashes.
was Intense, not enjoyable or fun,
i was surprised how drastically the experience changed,
it was nothing like oral,


----------



## rakketakke

rakketakke said:


> MDMA.hcl or citrate for oral consumption
> sulphate to snort
> 
> I love snorting MDMA, the amphetamine backbone becomes more prominent.



Other then that I usually drop a dose and have two lines to kickstart.


----------



## Bearlove

Set and setting obviously play a big part here - snorting = quick come up, shorter high.   If your simply going from home/sober to club then year snort a line - I would imagine that most people would prefer to enjoy the come up from dropping a pill, having a chat with friends, feeling the energy/anticipation building before you hit a club etc.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

hey now, the burn isnt that bad
id throw a little molly into a line of amphetamine once in a while for the lolz


----------



## D n A

The burn is tolerable, particularly if you've ever put substances like 2c's and meth inside your nose before. A few times I've ingested a pill and then done a line just to get my roll started, which is alright. But I've found that for me, sniffing M isn't really the best method.. one time I sniffed a whole cap and nothing happened, but the next week I popped the same kind and amount and was flying.

Worst MDMA I ever railed was a batch that got fucked up - methylene content was too high or something, and we got this orange, fishy-smelling powder that was a little moist and came in huge cloudy crystals and chunks. Busting a decent line was really difficult and in the end we just ended up sniffing these super chunky and moist lines, lol. Smelt awfully of fish going in. The drips.. ugh... tasted like a fish that got soaked in chemicals. Delicious!


----------



## dominionxp

i don't know what some of you guys are talking about, ive had pills before that were ecstasydata tested as MDMA only and there was no burn at all. I took I believe 2 and a half pink stars (northeast years ago) and i snorted my other half, snorting a little bit of E after you popped some is AMAZING!!!!! i was floored! first me and my boy's jaw was going nuts like completely chattering and then i was floored


----------



## trainwreckmolly

once you're already rolling, i feel like this is the best way to redose, assuming you have high quality shards that you have crushed up yourself. if you have shit quality street molly, it can burn like a mother fucker depending on what its cut with. I snorted molly one time that i'm convinced was cut with salt and it felt like i got punched in the face.


----------



## rincewindrocks

^^ive had shit that was exactly like that...big fat cubes of salt mixed in with my precious molly....bullshit


----------



## canaan

0v3rd0z3r said:


> usually mix with Ket, Coke, Dxm..
> What are your thoughts about it?



Cocaine and ketamine have an oral bioavailability of like 30% so it would cost more money then it would to press just mdma into a pill.Its very rare to find a roll with dxm in it, the dea found like one pill with dxm in it i believe.


----------



## iROLL22

snorting molly sure has become a norm from what i see in a lot of users but man  it really seems to screw with your tolerance and once you start niffing it hard to stop cuz u get used to not waiting an hour for the stuff to kick in and even if i pop a point a usually get inpatient and snort anyway so now i need to snort and eat some jus to get a roll going


----------



## AlkaloidsEye

If possible i like to start with a certain amount oral ingestion, then just as that is starting to climb up, snort a small line or two.  These are perhaps 20-60 mg total normally, but they do extend the peak somewhat.  If i only have a small amount i am more likely to snort, because i would rather have a short lived intense experience, than a sub-threshold one with a little bit of butterflies in the stomach and some anxiety.


----------



## kenzboard

If you do it, do it with Molly.  Snorting a pill is just bad for your sinuses.  Plus it stings like hell.  Sure you'll get more f-ed up through that route of administration, but man be nice to your nose.  Parachute!


----------



## xnamxoutlawx

Yeah i dont think it would be a good idea.  One of my friends tried snorting a pokeball not too long ago, he broke it out to one straight line now this is the first time he's ever tried snorting rolls and five mins later he looked so tore up, he stood up and just started walkng in a line back and forth and was doing that for like 30 mins then he started to mellow out and sat down but after that he didnt looked like he was enjoying himself at all after that.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Snorting MDMA is fun, but i'd rather orally dose
whenever i snorted i was just putting MDMA in a line of amphetamine


----------



## MrPatrickBateman

Insufflating molliE is a great method of sustaining your high once you're already peaking.


----------



## smashmcnasty

If its real nice gear and isnt cut very much then I love to snort because you get incredibly loaded in less then 5 minutes.  Coming up that fast is awesome but it hurts quite a bit, I stop noticing about 2-3 minutes in when Im getting really high.  It also doesnt last nearly as long, I tend to get way more fiendish and end up coming down harder as well.  It definitly something you should try atleast once.


----------



## Te0X2t

I'd never sniff MDMA pills (Exp. Super man, Transformers, and ect.), but, I have sniffed Mollys, which I find to be very fun, and you get high so fast you don't give a fuck about how bad it burns and you can't even taste the drip if you drink enough water. But I do agree with most people popping them is WAY better, calmer, and longer, just a much fuller experience. Also after you sniff the pill, just slurp and swallow it after you start feeling it, I've noticed that this extends the 2 1/2 hour trip to about 3 1/2 =)


----------



## EEhouseEE

Zzyzx said:


> Yes, MDMA is originaly a powder. It is usualy mixed with fillers and binders.  Fillers are often cheaper adulterants like amphetamines but it can be anything.
> 
> Common adulterants and binders have been discussed alot here so you can do a little search if you want more info about it.
> 
> According to the results of EcstasyData,   0.6% of the pills are cut with cocaine.    Its not an usual mix.
> 
> You can snort MDMA powder, effects will kick in much faster and total duration of the experience will be much shorter. As other pointed out, its a pretty painful and disgusting experience.  But some like it that way.
> 
> Crushing pills and snorting them is not a very good idea tough.  You never really know kind of adulterants might be in your pill.
> 
> I've been here for some time now and everytime people discuss different ways of taking MDMA,  90% of the people will tell you that the best and most efficient way is simply to eat the pill. I agree with them



but why is it that people are always saying watch out when u get pills their might be adultarents in them..honestly getting capsules with " mdma" is just ad dangerous, who knwos whats in the powder. both ways you dont know what it can be cut with, iam not trying to say anything against you but it always seems people think E pills are more cut then mdma pwoer caps..i dont see how either could be different. they are both a power that you have not seen been put together lol.


----------

